# Real Or Fake...



## loudee1616 (Mar 22, 2008)

i have heard good things from a few people but i am still a little nervous....


----------



## loudee1616 (Mar 22, 2008)

sorry... and here is the other one


----------



## Testosperone (Mar 22, 2008)

real


----------



## xNOxLIMITSx (Mar 23, 2008)

*Real*

Bro this stuff looks legit the stanoplex I havent used before buy from what I can see The test looks like all the ones I get from axio...


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 23, 2008)

Axio Is a Ugl Lab.
I wouldnt touch it myself But thats My personal opinion.
Im not saying the stuff isnt real...Im sure it very well may be.
I think theres many better choices and options out there.


----------



## xNOxLIMITSx (Mar 23, 2008)

*Like What*

Rajjin 
What would you suggest for more quality products?


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 23, 2008)

I think UGL`s are Ok If you REALY know and Trust the Company or people behind it. I personaly would Much rather haver a Legit Brand Made for humans
in a real Lab... Names such as Schering,Organon,Atlantis,Norma Hellas, Jelfa,
Zambon, Balkan, Galenika, Iran Aub, Terapia, Biotika etc etc...

After the Human Grade my Next Choice would be "Legit" Vet Gear from Mex...
SYD,Tornel,Ft Dodge. There Low dose now days (Nothing over 50mg/ml)
But atleast it is Controlled Quality standards and real Gear.

After the Human Grade and Legit Mex vet There are still MANY Ugl`s "I"
would
choose Over the Axio Brand. Some UGL such as Ip have been around since the 90`s and Are well known and established all over the entire world.
Axio I beleive was Just started up less then a year ago?
Like I said it could be real But I wouldnt Take it if it was free. 
I Just dont trust any and everyone to Make something Im Going to Inject Into my Body Ya know?


----------



## Wood (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats what I'm talking about, the sources on this board and P/M are the best around. Been around for years and sell the best quality or they wouldnt be here. Try to save a few bucks somtimes is just not worth it. Raj Bro how have you been, I have been a slug for the last 2 months had to get the blood and liver back to normal, good shape now!  Ready to do it again.


----------



## King Leesus (Mar 26, 2008)

It's real. Their Sustaplex is good, but packs quite a punch. 

Their oral line is insane. Very potent.


----------



## Lnad (Sep 22, 2008)

Axio isnt bad and usualy on the over dose compared to its lable.
Although Swisher imo is a lot better and a favorite of a lot of my online bro's : )


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 22, 2008)

Lnad said:
			
		

> Axio isnt bad and usualy on the over dose compared to its lable.
> Although Swisher imo is a lot better and a favorite of a lot of my online bro's : )




I didnt realize swisher was still around. He is a good friend of a friend.
Hope he is doing well.


----------



## Lnad (Sep 24, 2008)

Yep he's still around , not sure about the online supply now days from swisher though.
All mine comes localy as we're in the same area.


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 25, 2008)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> I think UGL`s are Ok If you REALY know and Trust the Company or people behind it. I personaly would Much rather haver a Legit Brand Made for humans
> in a real Lab... Names such as Schering,Organon,Atlantis,Norma Hellas, Jelfa,
> Zambon, Balkan, Galenika, Iran Aub, Terapia, Biotika etc etc...
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you rAJJ!!


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2012)

i dont trust most ugl as i get human or a good ugl i know is good. syd is good. but most ugl are garbage. underdosed, underfilled and just total garbage.


----------



## Method (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, it is not showing clearly but it seems like real steroids.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 19, 2012)

Lnad said:


> Axio isnt bad and usualy on the over dose compared to its lable.
> Although Swisher imo is a lot better and a favorite of a lot of my online bro's : )



That looks like tren. T


----------



## MightyJohn (Nov 20, 2012)

I would STAY AWAY from Axio Tren Eth200


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 23, 2012)

So many ugs out there like starbucks coffee . Gotta know your source cause any lable can be made and slapped on a vial of oil of course.Does the stanozolo have a pip or plugging of the pin? Talk about a pain in the ass!


----------



## Teddy122383 (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't know what's worse the underdosed ugls or the counterfeit hg, just got burned on 100 amps testoviron depot by schering and before that 10 bottles of geneeza test e that were underdosed, any fav oil and oral lines out there anybody can recommend


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 17, 2013)

I like to get blood tests done when I am on cycle, and that cuts through all the bullshit of real vs fake/underdosed..as far as testosterone is concerned.  I have had a couple good tests and one that was less than stellar.  Stealth always has tested out nicely for me.  I just started using some Gauls test and equipoise, and will be getting bloodwork done in about 3 weeks, since it is my first time with this line.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 19, 2013)

Teddy122383 said:


> I don't know what's worse the underdosed ugls or the counterfeit hg, just got burned on 100 amps testoviron depot by schering and before that 10 bottles of geneeza test e that were underdosed, any fav oil and oral lines out there anybody can recommend



I have used most of Kalpa's stuff and I loved all of it.. Never ever heard anything bad about it either. 

Geneza seems to be getting more and more complaints.. I've used a lot of their stuff too and have always thought it was fire.. Especially the orals.

Quality Direct is garbage IMO 

Balkan is good

There is another I haven't see as of late the "suppose" to be Belgian but just can't remember the name of the line, used a lot of their stuff and loved it.

Too bad QV isn't around any more I miss those 20ml vials


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 19, 2013)

Sponsors here =GTG. T


----------

